# Motorhomes with slide outs



## jhelm

On another forum someone was asking if motorhomes with slide outs exist in Europe, do they? If so what manufacturers make them? I don't think I have ever seen one.


----------



## raynipper

Yes they do exist John but not many.
This I snapped in 1993.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

There are a few as Ray says. Can't remember the makes but I found some on Google when I looked. Very expensive compared to US RVs


----------



## erneboy

Graham may have it covered. Large European MH's with slide outs - why not?


----------



## raynipper

Ah yes, Our friends had a large Variomobile with slides and a garage for their Smart car.

Ray.


----------



## stacyrecte

X-Cite Range - X-Cite EB Elite - Moto Trek



I believe they are also horsebox manufacturers


----------



## GMJ

We visited the Mototrek factory and had a look at their range a few years ago. The layout didn't work for us really but the slide out concept is a good one I think.


----------



## chasper

Adria made one SLS { i have one ) 5.99m long and 2.3 Ducato engine.


----------



## jiwawa

I assume that's the bed out the back - is the insulation as good on the slide-out as on the original walls/roof etc? Do you feel at all vulnerable, hanging out there?!


----------



## chasper

Yes the slideout is part of the bed area which is the width of the van and over 6feet long, You sleep with your head to the rear of the van. It is as well insulated as the rest of the van. As for the vulnerability as you put it, i am always aware when parking with the slideout that i won't get sideswiped by anyone. Had it from new 2017 and its only done 21000 miles (covid) and its never let me down.


----------



## GMJ

Do they still make that model Chasper?

I'm surprised that it didn't kick start slide outs in other makes as when it came out I thought it was a good piece of innovation.


----------



## chasper

Unfortunately no they do no longer make them, i think it was discontinued after two or three years. They did not sell very many i was told by Adria when i asked them. i have travelled across many countries in Europe and never seen another one! Ironically when we do pitch up wherever we are we always get someone comes over to ask to see over it. Never regretted buying it though.


----------

